# EF 24-70 f/2.8L USM - Characteristics?



## Ls3D (Oct 18, 2008)

Just picked up this lens (it's heavy ) and was wondering if anyone has any tips or comments regarding it's use...  such at the sweet spot (range in f stop) for sharp images, or anything you have learned handling this particular tube of glass.

Would the best balance of sharpness for an interior where I want as much in focus as possible happen at f/22, or somewhere in the sweet spot?  I'm guessing f/2.8 across the 24-70 range will afford some flexibility?

I've only shot with it for a few hours so far, but I am quite pleased with how it handles specular highlights - and I don't miss the chromatic aberration of my kit lens at all!

-Shea :mrgreen:


----------



## Garbz (Oct 18, 2008)

Well for one, nothing is ever sharpest at f/22 due to diffraction effects. Infact it should be quite soft at this point.

Secondly the sweet spot is: the entire lens. Yep that's right, why buy a wonderfully versatile lens like that, what would you do if I am going to tell you that it's sharpest at 50mm f/5.6. Best be ignorant of where the sweet spot lies and use the lens with the most ideal setting for each circumstance  f/2.8 not being the most sharpest point (a given in all f/2.8 lenses) should be of no concern at all.

But given i'm not a complete bastard: http://www.photozone.de/canon-eos/184-canon-ef-24-70mm-f28-usm-l-test-report--review?start=1 it's sharpest at 40mm f/5.6


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 18, 2008)

> what would you do if I am going to tell you [sic] that it's sharpest at 50mm f/5.6


I might back up a bit..


> it's sharpest at 40mm f/5.6


Then I won't have to backup so far! 

What I am looking for is the midpoint between everything in focus, and the sharpest apertures the lens offers...  as well as some general feedback from experienced users.

You've had your say, perhaps someone else would like to offer some comments?

-S


----------



## McQueen278 (Oct 19, 2008)

It's sharper than an exacto knife at f/4 and above at all ranges.  At f/2.8 it's only as sharp as a ginsu knife.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Oct 19, 2008)

im gonna by myself this lens for xmas! yep rewarding my self for christ's birth!


----------



## Garbz (Oct 20, 2008)

Lol the point is the sharpness should not outweigh the versatility of f/2.8. Be comfortable at using it at all apertures and focal lengths since a sharp but **** picture is still a **** picture. 
Fire up the link in the post and you will see it is quite sharp wide open anyway so this really is a moot point.


----------



## HoboSyke (Oct 26, 2008)

Ive been using this lens for a couple of years now and I wasn't super impressed by the image quality when I first had it. I think it takes a while to get good photos from this lens. When I got my 70-200 2.8L IS nearly every image is so crisp and clear, much easier to get great results from then the 24-70.. Also there is a load of reviews online about the amount of dud copies that make it onto users hands as well, reviews from people on fredmiranda.com forums..

I think its sharpest at around F/4 - F/8  but like Garbz says, be comfortable using it all apertures and focal lengths.


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 27, 2008)

When I first shot with it I thought the colors looked a bit saturated - but then I began to appreciate the rich warm images I was getting, and the transition around highlights is very smooth too.  Mine must not have been a 'dud' as sharpness was quite good.

Anyway I sold the lens (same price I paid) after two weeks and started shooting with a 70 - 200 IS,..  WOW, what an impressive tube of glass!  And one that fits my style much better..  I've got 3 magazine quality surf shots this weekend, meaning they are sharp, in focus and capture a dramatic moment.

Don't get me wrong, I will own that 24-70 lens  again, but I want a new one and a job to help pay for it always sweetens the deal!

You and Garbz should be pleased to know that the lens is on it's way to Auz!  Thanks for your comments.   -Shea


----------



## SilverGlow (Oct 31, 2008)

Most standard/normal lenses have a sweetspot at someplace between F5.6 and F11.  Someplace after F11, the effects of diffraction will soften the image.

Of course with zooms, one has to factor in at what focal length one shoots at because F5.6 might be the sharpests at say 30mm but at 60mm it's F8.  See what I mean?

Now I have the 24-70L and love that lens.  The weakest focal length is 70mm, but it's not unusable.  I love that this lens is razor sharp wide open, and great down to F11, then after that the focus gradually softens for diffraction.  This lens is known for it's contrastiness, punchy colors, and wonderful details.


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 31, 2008)

Well thank you for that report!  It was the kind of reply I was hoping for originally.  This graph is also interesting, but not listed yet.

BTW - I ended up going deep at Calumet & now own 24-70 & 70-200 f/2.8, fresh glass with receipts and warranties (and a locking case).

Now I want a Tokina 11-16mm 2.8, and one can always dream of a 300 or 400mm prime..

I'm saving Macro work for another year or two..  Thanks again,

-Shea


----------



## theRossatron (Dec 4, 2008)

Even at f2.8 it can be incredibly sharp - note the texture on the couch


----------



## ddm1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

I try to keep my shutter speed up to at least 200-250 due to the weight!


----------

